# Shock absorbing insoles



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Does anyone recommend a good shock absorbing insole, specifically something that cushions the heel? I've been riding superfeet insoles for a few years but they're pretty hard.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I got footprint gamechanger insoles. They are nice but I love the stock flow talon insoles and just got a new pair of boots so the gamechanger are sidelined for a couple months. I am actually using them in my work shoes for now.... They have a cushioned heel for sure...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Argo said:


> I got footprint gamechanger insoles. They are nice but I love the stock flow talon insoles and just got a new pair of boots so the gamechanger are sidelined for a couple months. I am actually using them in my work shoes for now.... They have a cushioned heel for sure...


Which model do you use? I can't find anyone who sells them online. They're even sold out on Amazon.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Remind Insoles.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty stoked on my Reminds. Before, I used the Sole Ed Viestur signature model, but unless you have plenty of room in your boot the latter may not work. On the flip side, if you need an insole to take up volume in a boot that's definitely the one I'd recommend.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Gamechangers | Footprint Insole Technology

Got mine from tactics board shop online


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> Gamechangers | Footprint Insole Technology
> 
> Got mine from tactics board shop online


I have both footprint and remind. I like the arch support on the remind medics, but the footprints I felt had a bit more cushion on my landings. Heel support I would say remind. However the footprint you actually mold yourself. Try both.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Blue Magic!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> I have both footprint and remind. I like the arch support on the remind medics, but the footprints I felt had a bit more cushion on my landings. Heel support I would say remind. However the footprint you actually mold yourself. Try both.


What model Footprint's did you use? The moldable orthotics or the foam. The Reminds are looking pretty cush.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Back in the beginning, as I was first learning to ride? I was having such awful foot pain. I tried a few of the different insoles mentioned here. Insoles like the super feet proved to be worthless in my case. 

Even tho by the end of my second season, I had already found a custom insole that worked really well for me,..? Last season, I thought I'd try out the Remind insoles! Since I was already ordering the Remind boot liners to replace my old ones anyway, I thought I'd try out the insoles as well. I figured if they worked just as well as my custom insoles did? I could save some money! (The Remind's are much, much cheaper!) 

For me,.. the Remind insoles did not work anywhere near as well in my SB boots as the _Sidas Custom Molded footbeds_ I had already! :dunno: So now, those insoles reside in my hiking boots. (…they're awesome there!)

The _ONLY_ footbeds I've tried that worked to eliminate the constant pain I had along the balls of my feet are these,... *Sidas Custom Molded Footbeds* It's really amazing to me that these work as well as they do. They are only thin plastic with some arch support. No padding or cusion at all. Yet once they were molded to my foot? The difference in comfort, for me when riding? It was _immediate_ and like night and day!!

They are _ridiculously_ expensive tho, (…about $120!  ) and I was skeptical as all hell at first! But the shop guaranteed a full refund if I didn't like them and I was desperate,..! So, I gave 'em a shot! If nothing else you've tried has worked,..? I cannot stress enough how highly I recommend these insoles! They worked for me when nothing else did!!!

:hairy:


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Back in the beginning, as I was first learning to ride? I was having such awful foot pain. I tried a few of the different insoles mentioned here. Insoles like the super feet proved to be worthless in my case.
> 
> Even tho by the end of my second season, I had already found a custom insole that worked really well for me,..? Last season, I thought I'd try out the Remind insoles! Since I was already ordering the Remind boot liners to replace my old ones anyway, I thought I'd try out the insoles as well. I figured if they worked just as well as my custom insoles did? I could save some money! (The Remind's are much, much cheaper!)
> 
> ...


did they put a cast on your foot for this?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

czoid74 said:


> did they put a cast on your foot for this?


 I can't tell if that is a serious question or an attempt at yankin' my chain with sarcasm,..? :huh: But I'll assume it's genuine interest and go ahead and answer it! :laugh:

No,.. no cast! They have a little apparatus, (..I think it's sand filled platform that vacuum forms somehow as well.) You stand on this in your bare feet. It conforms to the bottom of your foot, then they heat the insole and place that under your feet while still on the same platform. After this, the tech does a little custom trimming & tweaking by hand to the final shape of the insole. Iir, it took maybe 40 min. to an hour or so for the whole process.

I will repeat that I was _REALLY_ skeptical about these things at first. They are so thin and actually the final product is fairly hard once cooled. I insisted on seeing the shop's manager and getting that refund guarantee from him,.. in writing!! That they were actually willing to give me a guarantee on a custom item, that was the _only_ reason I risked the $120 for a pair of these. (…I paid about that much on sale, for the 32 boots I was putting these in!!) :eyetwitch2:

My feet have been trashed from years of neglect and abuse! Supporting my hefty weight and working on my feet all day in ill fitting shoes, boots etc. So I wasn't holding my breath that these would actually work to solve my foot pain problem. But man, did they work!


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lol, it was a serious question , the reason ask that is because i had some made and they put a cast con my foot but i paid around 600$.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Back in the beginning, as I was first learning to ride? I was having such awful foot pain. I tried a few of the different insoles mentioned here. Insoles like the super feet proved to be worthless in my case.
> 
> Even tho by the end of my second season, I had already found a custom insole that worked really well for me,..? Last season, I thought I'd try out the Remind insoles! Since I was already ordering the Remind boot liners to replace my old ones anyway, I thought I'd try out the insoles as well. I figured if they worked just as well as my custom insoles did? I could save some money! (The Remind's are much, much cheaper!)
> 
> ...


They sell these at one of my local ski shops. They don't seem very cushioned though. But maybe dispersing the impact evenly throughout the foot takes some of the sting out. 

I ordered a set of Footprint King Foam in 6.5mm. I'll try them out and see how they go. Maybe custom footbeds will eventually be the answer. These ice coast hard pack landings are really starting to take a toll on my feet and knees.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Hands down I am a believer in Remind medics!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Extremo said:


> They sell these at one of my local ski shops. They don't seem very cushioned though. But maybe dispersing the impact evenly throughout the foot takes some of the sting out.
> 
> ….These ice coast hard pack landings are really starting to take a toll on my feet and knees.


Ah! It appears I mistook the nature of the underlying issue! My foot pain was a result of simply being _IN_ my SB boots. I had extreme pain across the balls of both feet while riding or just standing and walking when my feet were in my boots. It had nothing to do with landing jumps.

In that instance you are absolutely correct. The insoles I'm referring to,.. don't have _any_ cushioning at all! They may carry insoles that do offer some cushioning. I really can't say. I wasn't looking for that in my case.

Well now,..! :blink: Don't I feel foolish! :huh: :laugh:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I think the one thing that seems to hold true with footwear and particularly insoles is that what may work like a dream for one, could very well not work at all for any others. And the reason for that is that no two feet are alike!!

I've seen some criticisms of nearly every product out there by someone for one reason or another. Some popular products that have received rave reviews have been picked apart and shown to have very cheap and unremarkable materials in their construction.

It's tough to say what over the shelf stuff will work best for you. It's interesting to learn about foot shapes and everything else and just how much of your body it effects. Good luck out there...


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I have orthotics for my boots... So I get bindings that provide a little heel cushioning


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

61ragtop said:


> Hands down I am a believer in Remind medics!!!!


I like the Remind Medics, wear them in my hiking boots all the time. But, I tried them for snowboarding and at least _for me_, in my Ride boots, with my stupid ultra-flat feet, they fatigued my feet like crazy and I lost a sense of control. Also the Medics take a lot of volume in the boot.

I use the Footprint Game Changers instead. I think the Medics are slightly too dense for my setup. Possibly the Remind Cush, which has less Blue Magic foam, might be better suited for me.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

They're way better than shock-absorbing assholes.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Any insole that provides good shock absorption is going to have some bulk to it. My favorite insoles are the Remind Medics and the Sole Ed Viesturs Signature, but both definitely take up quite a bit of room in your boot.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

So far the Footprints have been amazing. 6.5mm of Kingfoam might be a bit much but haven't had a one heel shock since I've had them. My knees feel so much better. Haven't tried another 'shock absorbing' insole but these things are doing the trick.


----------

